# *Secret Agent Man*



## Daisee (Jul 14, 2011)

That's what the term lurking reminds me of lol

  	Well I'm a MU addict who's been lurking for the LONGEST time (at least two years...). I know I've learned soo much just reading, so I finally decided to join on in.


----------



## Pinkmagic38 (Jul 14, 2011)

so glad you did , iam new myself , been lurking for a while then decided to come outta the dark hehe ..  welcome to spectra


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 15, 2011)

to the forum! So happy you have stopped lurking! It's more fun when you join in! hee hee!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 15, 2011)

Welcome to the site!!!!


----------



## SmashCakes (Jul 15, 2011)

Welcome to Specktra! Lurking is never as much fun as joining in!


----------



## SubwayDreaming (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm new too, and happy to be here.  I have so much to learn and I look forward to getting to know you all.


----------



## bis (Jul 17, 2011)

Welcome and glad you decided to join Daisee, much more fun than just lurking   Welcome Subway Dreaming


----------



## Daisee (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone!

  	I'm excited to get to know you all =)


----------



## ladydeex3 (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Shypo (Jul 27, 2011)

Welcome to Specktra!!


----------

